# A question for the delivery ants: Are you seeing an uptick in deliveries for "ghost kitchens"?



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Evidently, this is the next big thing - kitchens making food without a dining area or ever a sales counter:









Are ghost kitchens here to stay?


Why are ghost kitchens a tantalizing process-oriented engineering problem, and why are they also the next big thing.




www.zdnet.com


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Mr Beast is a ghost kitchen. I have seen ghost kitchen brands come out of chain restaurants like Applebees, Chilis, Buffalo Wild Wings, Outback Steakhouse among others.


----------



## Calirolla (Aug 13, 2018)

I've picked up some orders from places with 5 different names before including a "best f'ing pizza." Pretty sure that's some of the original Uber Ceo Travis' company with cloud kitchens


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Ghost Kitchens and DashMart are the future and let me state I prefer the Ghost Kitchen and DashMart because you deal with less hassle and they are usually fast…


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

My buddies went out of business because because of the high fees food going cold. People p**** off because because one day the food is $8 delivery the next day 16 $16 you're hit applebee's applebee's shake shack and a few others were here. Yes to surviving 30 year pizzeria's you got tired of the b****** and high fees these they charge


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Which one is considered a ghost kitchen? Or are both?

The ones that are inside another restaurant? The request says “Bob’s Wings” but you go to Chili’s to pick it up. I’ve been to lots of those.

Or the ones that serve 5 different restaurants at the same location? I’ve only been to one of those. It was just a week ago. It was in a warehouse. No dining room.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> The ones that are inside another restaurant? The request says “Bob’s Wings” but you go to Chili’s to pick it up. I’ve been to lots of those.


This. This is a ghost kitchen.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

My opinion of the worth of a ghost kitchen is that it increases the footprint of a restaurant on the apps, as an addition to an existing restaurant.
Since it appears as a separate entity, usually listing specific category items.
For example
Denny's has
Burger Den.
So you see Burger Den on the app, you don't know its a Denny's and you think it is a specialty Burger place.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I would be pissed if I ordered from Burger Den thinking about how I’m gonna get some nice special burgers from a new place. Then the driver hands me a bag that says Dennys on it


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Toby2 said:


> I would be pissed if I ordered from Burger Den thinking about how I’m gonna get some nice special burgers from a new place. Then the driver hands me a bag that says Dennys on it


To be honest, I don't remember if they used labeled bags or not.
I will make a note when I pick up again.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

I'm also seeing a lot of orders from food trucks, which I find odd. Why would someone order something delivered from a food truck when they could just get the same thing delivered from an indoor restaurant?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

non-sequitar....I have no idea what a Denny's burger tastes like, because I haven't eaten there in years, and I only ate breakfast (24 hrs) when I did. I suspect the burgers would be somewhat tolerable, but nothing more.

I think I recall eating chicken fried steak too. It's been 5,000 years.

When I drive by a Denny's -or dash in to when to use the (24 hrs) restroom- I'm always curious to see what kind of people are sitting in the booths.

ps - Anyone remember the off-menu $3 breakfast?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

The ghost kitchen is a special location no walk ins.
Outs had shake S . Fridays..etc. our pizza place rent $6000 a month very small area..
My early point is 30% fees and driver b.s is not worth it to an additional store..we closed in 9 months. Some nights food would sit no drivers


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

It's almost funny, uber is still Making kalanick money.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> I'm also seeing a lot of orders from food trucks, which I find odd. Why would someone order something delivered from a food truck when they could just get the same thing delivered from an indoor restaurant?


I pick up at food trucks often. I wonder if the customer knows it’s a truck? I guess it doesn’t matter if the food is good. 
the one that I pick up from is behind a shopping center, hidden from public view. I asked an employee if customers can walk up and order. He said no, only online orders.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> non-sequitar....I have no idea what a Denny's burger tastes like, because I haven't eaten there in years, and I only ate breakfast (24 hrs) when I did. I suspect the burgers would be somewhat tolerable, but nothing more.
> 
> I think I recall eating chicken fried steak too. It's been 5,000 years.
> 
> ...


Here’s another non-sequitar. Have you ever had chicken and waffles? I’ve heard it’s good.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I've heard the same, but never tried it. I am quite open to the notion that it is delicious though.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

Never tried it either. Seems like a weird pairing but I thought the same about avocado toast when I first started hearing about it. I tried it and found it to be delicious.


----------



## Jcedwards3232 (Jul 7, 2018)

Toby2 said:


> I would be pissed if I ordered from Burger Den thinking about how I’m gonna get some nice special burgers from a new place. Then the driver hands me a bag that


I know some of them use their own branded bags but not sure about all of them.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Evidently, this is the next big thing - kitchens making food without a dining area or ever a sales counter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.

For a couple years now.

As usual, you are on top of emerging trends.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

You guys remember the old CEO for uber? Travis Kalanik? He had been espousing creating virtual kitchens for a while - Ex-Uber CEO Travis Kalanick Is Betting on the Rise of 'Ghost Kitchens'

I had thought to create a virtual kitchen of my own since it appears to be very easy to do. The hard part is making a deal with the restaurant to have your recipe created. After you do all that though, you just sign up with any of the food apps create a name for your "restaurant" and just figure out how the money is going to get split


----------



## Perfekt Spellar (11 mo ago)

bobby747 said:


> The ghost kitchen is a special location no walk ins.
> Outs had shake S . Fridays..etc. our pizza place rent $6000 a month very small area..
> My early point is 30% fees and driver b.s is not worth it to an additional store..we closed in 9 months. Some nights food would sit no drivers


Did you operate a ghost kitchen? What happened to food that sat because of no drivers? I am sorry to hear that. $6000 a month is a lotta money. BSFS, you really rock!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

MY BUDDY did. on girard ave. 1300 block..dont worry about the $6000 a month plus. i am sure his tax man will adjust that.food was taken home , giving away . we are taking good junk food..not pizza hut..


----------



## Perfekt Spellar (11 mo ago)

bobby747 said:


> MY BUDDY did. on girard ave. 1300 block..dont worry about the $6000 a month plus. i am sure his tax man will adjust that.food was taken home , giving away . we are taking good junk food..not pizza hut..


I'm getting hungry thinking about it. Does your buddy need a reliable delivery driver? I would prefer a mom and pop operation instead of UE or DD.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Has plenty


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Grubhubflub said:


> I'm also seeing a lot of orders from food trucks, which I find odd. Why would someone order something delivered from a food truck when they could just get the same thing delivered from an indoor restaurant?


Uh, because the food truck is cheaper?


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> My buddies went out of business because because of the high fees food going cold. People p**** off because because one day the food is $8 delivery the next day 16 $16 you're hit applebee's applebee's shake shack and a few others were here. Yes to surviving 30 year pizzeria's you got tired of the b****** and high fees these they charge


I was in Warsaw, Poland a month ago, and the delivery charge for this pizza place I kept going back to was less than $1.


----------

